# Lice? Mites?



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Went to gather my eggs this morning and saw tiny little bugs the size of a pinhead crawling all over my eggs. What is this? What should I do? Help!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like mites.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

What do I do to irradiate them from all my birds??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I have been told and read mites are just one of those things that will always be around. But to keep them down to a minimum make sure to provide something for the chickens to dust bathe in. Mine dust bathe in sand and wood ash. This keep mite to a minimum here, the only time I really see is in the winter when the sand is frozen.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

They have a dirt bath and I put some stuff in it to treat them. I lost one of my pullets today. I'm guessing due to these bugs. I'm so sad


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Can we still eat the eggs after treating with the poultry dust or should I throw them away?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Mites don't normally cause death unless they are super infested and its from loss of bleed. As for eating the eggs, not sure I don't use store bought mite dust, I use natural remedies so we still eat our eggs.


----------

